# Springfield XDS 40



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought a Springfield XDS40, but haven't got to shoot it yet, hopefully Saturday. I'm hoping for some bias reviews from people that have fired one. I've read that its a 3.3" cannon with a cheese grater grip. I like the comment (Handful of "Whoop-ass")..
I'm all about a gun that has some kick, as that kick is heading both directions. 
I'm starting with the Winchester PDX1 Defender 165 JHP


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

As a carry weapon its a great pistol but for general shooting it's very uncomfortable to shoot full house rounds. Shot both the 40 and the 45 and there not made for all day shooting.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I plan on trying it out this Saturday, along with the Ruger i just bought. (Can never just buy 1) I also bought a Ruger SR40c so i'll testdrive them both. They cannot be as bad as my old 12ga. 10 shots and all the blood vessels in your shoulder are broken. It's a monster.
It's a love hate relationship, as it's the best skeet gun i have.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

The XDS handles very similar to the Gock 27... look into getting you some sleeve that slide over the factory grip that have rubber cushion in them. That will make it way more comfortable shoot more than 25 rounds. Just remember if its uncomfortable at the range it doesn't mysteriously change in a self defense situation, you just have mo adrenaline pumping


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the grip and the feel of it, and i'll get used to it. Can't be no worse than the 357 Mag.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

hatteras1 said:


> I love the grip and the feel of it, and i'll get used to it. Can't be no worse than the 357 Mag.


I agree with that lol


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've read good and bad, but overall, for concealed carry, there were no complaints. Now if you want to shoot all day, it's not for you.
I'll get back to you on this..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I put about 40 rounds thru it and I couldn't feel my hand no more, But. ... I love that thing. It's my cc weapon from now on. I couldn't shoot double tap at the range, but the red site brings you back on target very quickly. I learned right away, i could not catch the palm safety in a natural hold, and I could not get the gun to fire. I had to squeeze harder to engage the palm safety. was shooting 165 fmj. It's not the fun gun, but for defense purpose, it rocks. I love the small size. Maybe change the grip to something less aggressive, but the rough texture on the grip helps you keep it on target. I preferred the 7 shot mag as I couldn't get my hand around the 6 mag. I already have a I conceal holster picked out. I just need a little more practice to get it sighted in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I noticed when I had my XDs -45 that shooting the heavier loads made a big difference. The lighter loads were usually a little hotter and made for an uncomfortable day. Maybe if you shoot some 180gr federal rounds or something similar the gun will not be so unfriendly.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's perfect for conceal, and it packs a punch. I will change the grips. I don't have any 180g at the house. I do want to try them.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got rid of my xds ended up with a g 43 and could not be more happy... Now thats a great shooting gun .... For some reason i was not getting good groups ??? Mabey i got a lemon ...but i can group my 43 like my 19 ....


----------

